# [email protected] email address no longer monitored?



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

I sent an email to [email protected] about getting turned off from UberPool requests and got this back:

Hi there,

We're sorry. You've contacted an address that does not accept incoming email. We're not monitoring questions through this email address and this request has not been received by our support team.

We'd love to help out if you have an issue. Please submit your request by tapping "Help" in the Uber app or by visiting help.uber.com from a web browser. There you'll find answers to frequently asked questions and have the option to submit a support request.

We look forward to chatting with you soon!

- Team Uber


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

me too. Love how they let us know.


----------



## Kyle Kruchok (Sep 21, 2016)

It actually works quite well. They were getting flamed by bots sending spam messages, so you submit a request at the given link, they send a verification link to your account email to initiate the actual help process. I've been trying to get my account up and running for weeks now, but at least I can actually talk to a real human being....


----------

